# [Online] D&D Campaign--Taking Players



## doubleagency (Apr 6, 2010)

*Campaign Description:* Players start the game as novices in the Inquisitor Order--a covert branch of the imperial military.  When one of the player's teachers is brutally murdered, the players uncover a dark secret and a plot against the throne.  If the players are not careful, they may become the assassin's next target.
*Campaign Type:* Fantasy with a slight dragonpunk edge.  Good mixture of town adventure, dungeon crawl, and good old-fashioned role playing.

*Rules:* D&D 3.5 (chosen so all players can download rules) (see link below) (new players accepted)
*Technology:* Google Wave will be used to roll dice and display maps and documents (invitation included).  Skype will be used is possible (headset or mic. required)
*Time:* Friday Evenings (DM on EST USA)

*About the DM:* The DM recently moved out of state and lost his local gaming group.  He is a game designer/novelist, and knows the rules.
*DM Email:* double_agency@hotmail.com

*Player Requirements:* Players must be 18+.  New Players to D&D will be accepted.
*Player Characters:* All classes allowed.  Have an idea of the class you wish to play, but do not roll a character sheet.  Character generation is integrated into the story during the first session (players may choose classes at the Inquisitor Order and gain new class skills).
*Player Interview:* Player's first session will be with the DM alone and considered a trial period for both the DM and player.

*D&D 3.5 Rules:* Revised (v.3.5)System Reference Document


----------



## Drekken (Apr 6, 2010)

*Drekken wants in!*

Hello, I am a long time D&D player, that moved to Florida a few years back and sadly have yet to find any form of decent group to continue or begin any new adventures! I am eager to re-enter the realm of fantasy, your acceptance would please me greatly! Thank you for your time! If you need to contact me further my e-mail is timesfunfun@hotmail.com


----------



## kingchddg90 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am interested and the time matches up well with my schedule. If skype does not work well i have a ventrillo server available that i am an admin on. I am playing a 4e game on Saturdays but it will not interfere with this game. For further contact my email is kingchddg90@gmail.com


----------



## doubleagency (Apr 12, 2010)

*Looking for 1 more player*

Okay...looks like we have enough room for 1 more player.  Game will start officially in May (but may begin earlier if we have enough players). No players will be taken after May 1st.


----------



## wysiwyg (Apr 12, 2010)

Pity. Just what I'm looking for, just the wrong time.
Guess I'll keep looking. Sucks, Sucks, Sucks!


----------



## Sully (Apr 27, 2010)

Almost perfect...  I can do Friday mornings but not Saturday mornings.  I am in Beijing China so, your Friday evening is my Sat morning and I have classes then.  Please let me know if the time changes or can change!  If it can not, sorry for the intrusion and feel free to ignore this message.

Sully


----------



## bobbyblues (Apr 29, 2010)

I would be interested in the game , the plot sounds badass. I am new to 4e and don't know anything about 3.5 so um yeah. King can tell you I'm rather annoying at times, but my rolls are good =P. I'm on eastern time and free on Fridays


----------



## maybeeclint (May 1, 2010)

*Sounds like a blast*

Hi, I'm new to gaming online, but am an experienced 3.5 player. I recently moved and don't have a group to play with anymore, so I'm trying to break ground to play online. I know I'm pushing the deadline, but if you still need a player, I'm free on Fridays and have several character ideas so I wouldn't be copying anyone else's role.

Edit: Email is maybeeclint@hotmail.com


----------



## doubleagency (May 3, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who has applied.  At this time we have enough players, but I will make a new post if we ever have a future opening.  Good luck to everyone looking for a game.


----------



## Koilopwn (May 5, 2010)

*dnd Player*

Hey.i would like to get in the game  What do i have to do , email dm?


----------

